# "The Market" Herringbone #3



## akbar24601 (Nov 21, 2008)

This is one of my favorites. This was my first time incorporating Aluminum into one of my designs. This is an Elegant Titanium and Platinum Wall Street II Pen with Bloodwood, Ebony and Aluminum. ~S


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, Steve! Great idea, and even better execution! Love it! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Nov 21, 2008)

Holy cow!  I hope you don't mind others borrowing that idea because that is just beautiful!  I can't say that I've seen another herringbone that jumps out like that.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 21, 2008)

Great looking pen, nice work.


----------



## Tim (Nov 21, 2008)

I haven't tried turning aluminum yet. Anything to watch out for or does it turn pretty well?


----------



## Skye (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, don't inhale it!

Good job with that. A lot of people have a hard time getting a smooth contour when they're turning something with such different densities side by side.


----------



## akbar24601 (Nov 21, 2008)

Tim said:


> I haven't tried turning aluminum yet. Anything to watch out for or does it turn pretty well?


 
Turns good finishes great. Keep your tools super sharp and your movements slow and steady :alien:


----------



## rherrell (Nov 21, 2008)

That's a winner! Beautiful pen.


----------



## hewunch (Nov 21, 2008)

how about a pic of the blank before it is turned? Or 2 or 3


----------



## akbar24601 (Nov 21, 2008)

hewunch said:


> how about a pic of the blank before it is turned? Or 2 or 3


 

The next time I'm gluin' up if I remember I'll snap some pics.


----------



## VisExp (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice looking pen.  I like the contrast of the single band of Aluminum/Ebony.


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## thewishman (Nov 21, 2008)

That is *beautiful*! Nice work and great design!


----------



## Bear_Knuckle_Turner (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice work. Outstanding craftsmanship


----------



## TribalRR (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice work, I commend you for figuring it out on your own.


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 22, 2008)

very nice work.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 22, 2008)

I'd say you've got the hang of it Beautiful design and execution, Don't do any tutorials, things like that are better learned through experiment, That's what gets these great designs, when people make errors then figure out a way to enhance their own designs, JMHO .


----------



## akbar24601 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you everybody for your very kind words. Ken, I have to say that I agree. That certainly is part of the adventure.


----------



## mb757 (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice work on the batch of pens and they are spectacular. 

I have not understood why people are always encouraging others to keep their work to themselves. While it is your choice to tell others how you do your blanks the lack of sharing will never further the craft of penturning.


----------



## akbar24601 (Nov 23, 2008)

mb757 said:


> Very nice work on the batch of pens and they are spectacular.
> 
> I have not understood why people are always encouraging others to keep their work to themselves. While it is your choice to tell others how you do your blanks the lack of sharing will never further the craft of penturning.


 
Well, I have to agree with what you are saying, but, I suppose that there is a sense of pride that goes along with having figured something out on your own. When I consider all of the hair pulling hours that I put in to figuring out the Herringbone, I guess part of me doesn't want to give it up that easily. That having been said, I also have to sympathize with those that don't have the time that I do or the obsessive compulsive nature to bite into that thing and not let it go until I've got it.  ~S


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful job on the blank and pen Steve . Did you seal the wood before sanding to keep the aluminum dust out of the wood ?


----------



## akbar24601 (Nov 23, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> Beautiful job on the blank and pen Steve . Did you seal the wood before sanding to keep the aluminum dust out of the wood ?


 

Thank You. No, I did not seal the wood first. Not a bad idea though. Kruzzer gave me the great idea of using compressed air like used for computers to blow the blanks off before finishing. So far it's worked like a charm. :biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Nov 23, 2008)

Great work,well done


----------



## Ligget (Nov 24, 2008)

Great work, I love the colours too!


----------



## stolicky (Nov 24, 2008)

Good job.  I like the thickness of the aluminum.


----------



## mb757 (Nov 25, 2008)

bitshird said:


> I'd say you've got the hang of it Beautiful design and execution, Don't do any tutorials, things like that are better learned through experiment, That's what gets these great designs, when people make errors then figure out a way to enhance their own designs, JMHO .



All I'm saying is that I have never understood the mentality of not sharing any thing besides pictures. I realize that experimentation and errors will create different patterns, however looking through the library I would hate to think of how long it would take to expand the craft with out direction. If not for Russ's (and many others) tutorial we would all still be using friction polish for finish and think it was all we need. Experimentation and errors will still take place, but it will be at a faster rate involving more people thus taking this craft to a higher level quicker. I know there are many that disagree with me, I however don't think people should be encouraged to keep it to themselves. To share or not share should be the individuals decision, not mine or any one elses.


----------

